# Chocolate & Cigars



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Tried it tonight with a few different dark chocolates and a bit of Scotch. Wife enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Tried it tonight with a few different dark chocolates and a bit of Scotch. Wife enjoyed it immensely.


Talking about a cigar right? :mischief:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Stench said:


> Talking about a cigar right? :mischief:


Yes Yes! My apologizes! I should have stated a bit more clearly (and cleanly). Ashton VSG Enchantment Cigar, Lindt Chili Dark Chocolate (very good BTW) and 2 others I'm not sure of & Glenlivet 12 Year Single Scotch.

I was a Virgin with the VSG and it was a bit strong but still quite nice with pauses (the Scotch seems to help). Burned great all the way even with my slow pace.

Was kinda thinking that the oils from the chocolate might screw the taste things up a bit. It was a new experiment.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it!

BTW I have noticed that the enchantment benefits from some purging here and there between draws.

I like the Livet too :thumb:

.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

sounds awsome ,,, i must try it out


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I like some dark chocolate between cigars. Don't norm like to eat anything as I'm smoking a stick. but between them its great.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

OK Swapped Sticks. Fuente' King B this time. Same Chocolate (Lindt Chili Dark). But only in the beginning and the end (OK once in the middle). Seemed to stay constant all the way through. I skipped the Scotch this time tried a very "Hoppy" beer. The beer seemed to have a much bigger affect on taste then the chocolate. Good smoke, but I didn't set enough time aside for it. Will try again tomorrow with-out chocolate' (ran out) & see how it varies.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not the kind of thing I ever thought about trying. Not sure I'll ever do it but you never know.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I think tonight will be the Coffee & a Pyramid 9. Outta Choc & Scotch "DOH!"


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Skipped the Pyramid 9 and went with a Fuente' Signature. The Coffee was a nice addition (Grocery Store blend) but good all the same.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I agree this sounds interesting... now to find some decent chocolates!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Had some this weekend between cigars, I like using it this way. Seems to go better with fuller body cigars, like Nicaraguan puros. I had some that was 70% Cocoa.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Had some this weekend between cigars, I like using it this way. Seems to go better with fuller body cigars, like Nicaraguan puros. I had some that was 70% Cocoa.


Good show!

I felt a bit silly the first time but thought "Hey" Scotch changes the pallet. Right?". I was just trying tiny pieces, you know chocolate chip size.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll grab a couple pieces of super dark chocolate after I have a cigar. It makes for a nice bitter sweet pick me up. I tend to always go with 70% cocao or higher. Recently I've been hooked on this stuff that 88% with crushed espresso beans in it. So F'n Yum!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Choco, cigars, and wine are a great combo.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Choco, cigars, and wine are a great combo.


I thought about a Cheese & Cigar forum but thought it might be a bit funky.....OK bad pun


----------

